# Miui Status Bar Help



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can some one give me a quick tutorial on how to use a blank status bar? I got a blank mtz and I got the icons I want in it how do I Go from there?

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Use extended settings. You can adjust the transparency of your status bar with that. Or re you trying to put custom icons in a bar?\


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Use extended settings. You can adjust the transparency of your status bar with that. Or re you trying to put custom icons in a bar?\


Im already using the extended controls but I got this blank mtz and I got icons I just don't know how to about in putting all this together

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't make a full guide ATM, but if you want to edit your statusbar or any part of a theme for that matter unless your making one scratch , I suggest finding one you already like and make tweaks to that, the file names are rather....complicated , lol I just started playing with this again but ill pm you a little help when I get to a pc

But if your just throwing In a carrier_logo.PNG just rename the .mtz of the theme you want to .zip extract it then add .zip to com.android.systemui , extract that and add the carrier_logo.PNG to drawable_hdpi and then there is the part that gets complicated or maybe just for me, but to zip it back up make sure to select the contents of the folder not the folder its self so in this case, Res + the config file I believe into a zip. Then you take the newly formed com.android.systemui.zip and put it back in the main theme where you first found the com.android.systemui and remove the original one, remove the .zip and clean up all the "working" folders then select all the contents of that theme and zip it up and rename it .mtz

Now, another option is to follow the same process but to move your edited com.android.System.ui to the blank Mtz

OK so when you go to apply it do not import it to themes, open it in file manager which will take you to themes, and apply the changes from there.

Sorry if it's confusing or complicated lol currently sitting with my son, anyway I'm sure there are easier ways but this is what I've got to work so far ( still kinda noob to this)


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Im already using the extended controls but I got this blank mtz and I got icons I just don't know how to about in putting all this together
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Rename the blank mtz to a zip, add the icons, then rename back to a mtz. This is assuming the blank mtz has a description file and preview folder.

EDIT: Beat to the punch...


----------

